
Benchmarking Rust vs Go REST APIs performance – part I - pjeziorowski
https://docs.qovery.com/guides/tutorial/create-a-blazingly-fast-api-in-rust-part-1/
======
verdverm
There are no benchmarks, what gives? Where is are the results?

Maybe title this a "how to?"

~~~
pjeziorowski
This is part I that shows what code will be run under tests, part II will
include the benchmark (load tests results of the same API written in Go vs API
in Rust from part I)

------
ev0xmusic
I am really glad to be on HN. Thanks for sharing.

